# 08 Drenalin limb noise



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a 08 Drenalin that I purchased new a few weeks ago. I have set the bow in time and have it shooting perfect bullet holes. BUT, the bow has a noise coming from the upper limb that sounds like it is coming from the limb bolt or the limb turret. I took the bow back to the bow shop and they replaced the turret with another and that seemed to work temporarily, then the noise came back. I took the bow back to the pro shop again, they called Mathew's tech, and were told to replace the limb bolt and grease it well with white lithium grease which they did, but the noise still persists. I have shot the bow maxed out, I have taken out a quarter turn, half turn, full turn, etc., but still I hear a clicking noise. It is a noise that sounds like metal lightly tapping metal. Has anyone had this problem? I really like this bow and it shoots awesome but I need to get rid of the noise. I realize I can send the bow back to Mathews and I am sure they will take care of it, but I quess I am looking for a quick answer from someone that may have had this problem. Thanks


----------



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

Probably the QCC's. This is a common problem for a Mathews bow. Every one I have owned has had this click. Some say to take them off and sand them then lubricate with graphite powder to stop the noise. Mine is personally not bad enough to mess with.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

What are the QCC's? With my bow the clicking noise is apparent upon drawing the bow and sometimes when it is just picked up after sitting for a while. I want to hunt with this bow but I am afraid to take it in the woods until the problem is resolved.


----------



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

The Qcc's are the little plastic bushings that sit on each side of the axle thru the idler wheel that you buss cable connects to. The old style is a little tight on the axle and may take a little pressure to pop off, I think the newer ones just slide off once the pressure is relieved off the cable yokes. :wink:


----------



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

On another note if this is indeed where your click is coming from( have someone stand beside you while you draw it and verify ) it will not hurt anything to shoot as is. My bow does exactly the same as you described and I have not touched it. I may get some powdered graphite and put a little on them before opening day though.


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

QCC=Quick Cable Connectors


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

The noise sounds like it is coming from the turret but I could be getting fooled. I will give what you are suggesting a try today and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

Well I lightly sanded the QCC's and put on some graphite dry lube material and unfortunately the noise still persists. Now I am getting a very light ticking noise from the upper and lower limb that still sounds like it is coming from the turrets or limb bolts. Anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Sell it and get a PSE!! :tongue: Sorry just joking!, I would take the bow completely apart take all the limb attachment pieces clean them very well with a degreaser and check the riser for any kind of wear areas were these pieces set, Get a tube of assembly lube and lube every piece that touches anything, even inside the piece that covers the end of the limb under the limb bolt, which I believe will most likely be the culprit. If that doesn't help then take a real good close look at your limbs for cracks, I have seen that on a Drenalin, Hope this helps


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Replace the QCC's, or sand them lightly. Also, we have witnessed several Drenlins creaking at the turret. If this is the case, we found taking a half turn out of the limb bolt stopped the unwanted noise. With the limb bottomed out, the limb was pressed against the riser, hence causing the creaking sound. This may not be your case, but these are the two culprits we have witnessed and are most common. Hope it helps.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

Has anyone figured out exactly what is causing this noise? I got it to go away for a fairly long time by replacing the limbs and turrets under Mathews warrany but now it's back. The QCC's have been sanded and Mathews supplied some plastic washers to place between the qcc's and limbs but like I stated the noise has resurfaced. Any new ideas?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

are the limbs completley bottomed out ?


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

yes, but before when I was having this problem it didn't matter if I backed them off some.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

you need to have a little space between the limb and the riser .. 2 sheets of paper is what i was told ...


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

I will give that a try but somehow I don't think that will solve the problem. Thanks for the input.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

have your dealer order a new limb cup and turret set. My DLD did this and got a new SET, and no noise (click) during the draw. need to replace thee as a set top and bottom.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, I will try that as well.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

All ideas welcome. Your experiances will help myself and others as well. I feel that this thread will be an informative one that will help many people with a problem that seems to be prevelant in many slim limb bows.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

What kind of lubricant would be best? I have tried white lithium grease with only temporary results.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

RH6898 said:


> All ideas welcome. Your experiances will help myself and others as well. I feel that this thread will be an informative one that will help many people with a problem that seems to be prevelant in many slim limb bows.


 Yes, I'm a Martin guy and I'm reading this just in the event that I can pass on the info to some other party, or who knows, I may need the information for myself. I'm sure this is not always just a Mathews issue. 

Thanks guys.


----------

